# Happy Birthday Ivan, Dovecat, Kim G



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 10, 2009)

3 are celebrating their birthday on 12-10-2009:

-Ivan (born in 1952, Age: 57)
-Dovecat (Age: hidden or unknown)
-Kim G (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kim G (Dec 10, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> -Kim G (Age: hidden or unknown)



I'm 26 today and praising God for His mercies that are new today and every day!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy birthday to you all! 

[trivia: what is the maximum number of PB folks sharing the same birthday, and what day is that?]


----------



## Theognome (Dec 10, 2009)

The amount of awesome birthdays going on today is exceeded only by the amount of awesome birthdays occurring today.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, all!!!

Ivan doesn't even look a day past 56 and a half. What's your secret??!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > -Kim G (Age: hidden or unknown)
> ...



Birthday Greetings!

-----Added 12/10/2009 at 01:30:20 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Happy birthday, all!!!
> 
> Ivan doesn't even look a day past 56 and a half. What's your secret??!



As one old bodybuilders says, "The secret is there is no secret." That and non-filtered Camels and Pabst Blue Ribbon beer.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 10, 2009)

Say it ain't so, Ivan! Bad habits and bad beer.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 10, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Say it ain't so, Ivan! Bad habits and bad beer.




yuck n hes baptist too


----------



## A.J. (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday one and all


----------



## Berean (Dec 10, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Herald (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy birthday, all.

Ivan, wow. And here I thought Methuselah was old.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday all


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday to all of you! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Say it ain't so, Ivan! Bad habits and bad beer.



ummm...stogies and whisky?


----------



## baron (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you all.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday, all!


----------



## Herald (Dec 10, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > -Kim G (Age: hidden or unknown)
> ...



Kim, may your special day be a blessing.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 10, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY IVAN! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIM! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZANNE!


----------



## Michael (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday everyone!!!


----------

